
Ask HN: What is a good starting salary for a Data Scientist? - simonhughes22
I was looking at data science positions, and I want to know what salary would be reasonable. What is an appropriate salary for a data scientist with 7 years programming experience (but not as a data scientist) working in a large city? I would like to make this a poll, but lack the Karma.
======
simonhughes22
If someone with 200+ karma would make this a poll, I would appreciate it.

